# Casual Art Server (18+)



## HeartAngel (Jan 19, 2021)

Hey there! Some pals and I got together and made a server for casual chatting centered around artists! Every skill level is welcome, we even have channels for help/critique and WIPs, there is an optional nsfw section as well - if you'd prefer ;3. We're hoping to create a small group of great friends who can chat about anything and everything, not just art~
Because we have a nsfw section, and we're mostly adults, we do ask that everyone joining is 18+
Feel free to let me know if you have any questions <3 Otherwise, come and say hi!









						Join the Art buddies Discord Server!
					

Check out the Art buddies community on Discord - hang out with 18 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 19, 2021)

HeartAngel said:


> Hey there! Some pals and I got together and made a server for casual chatting centered around artists! Every skill level is welcome, we even have channels for help/critique and WIPs, there is an optional nsfw section as well - if you'd prefer ;3. We're hoping to create a small group of great friends who can chat about anything and everything, not just art~
> Because we have a nsfw section, and we're mostly adults, we do ask that everyone joining is 18+
> Feel free to let me know if you have any questions <3 Otherwise, come and say hi!
> 
> ...


Joined.


----------



## DoeDog (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm game


----------



## Cerdiplex (Jan 22, 2021)

I tried to join but it keeps saying the invite is invalid?


----------



## MissNook (Jan 22, 2021)

Cerdiplex said:


> I tried to join but it keeps saying the invite is invalid?


The invitation expired. Here's a new one ^^








						Join the Art buddies Discord Server!
					

Check out the Art buddies community on Discord - hang out with 18 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## HeartAngel (Jan 22, 2021)

Cerdiplex said:


> I tried to join but it keeps saying the invite is invalid?


I’ve updated the link, thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## gavviani (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm really excited to check it out and meet some new friends. I think it sounds like a great idea to have a server specifically for artists. It cannot be easy to find people to talk to about art, so I think this will be a great place for people to connect. Also, I recommend visiting other art discord servers to see how they are organized and to get inspired to create other interesting channels. I also think it's great that you have a channel for help and critique. I know I always appreciate getting feedback on my work, and it's helpful to have a place to go to get constructive criticism.


----------

